# Honda HS928TAS foot pedal problem?



## jim93 (Feb 16, 2014)

I have a 1999 Honda HS928TAS that I have owned since new. It has served me well over the years but this season I have a problem I have been unable to figure out. I was hoping someone might be able to offer some assistance with this problem I am having. 

When I set the foot pedal for the auger adjustment it will initially set in place but as I put the machine in forward to move snow it drops down on the right side. Has anyone else had this problem and if so any help greatly appreciated on suggestions for a fix. 

Thank you


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Moved this to the Honda forum. I think you will have better luck there and there is a guy who works for Honda that checks in there often.


----------



## jim93 (Feb 16, 2014)

Shryp said:


> Moved this to the Honda forum. I think you will have better luck there and there is a guy who works for Honda that checks in there often.




Thank you


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

My guess, is that spring has lost its tension to hold it in position.


----------



## jim93 (Feb 16, 2014)

db9938 said:


> My guess, is that spring has lost its tension to hold it in position.



Thanks I agree did some searching yesterday and found this post having same trouble on a different model I plan on replacing all of the hardware for the foot pedal bar.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...17-hs80-adjusting-skids-rear-release-bar.html


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

jim93 said:


> When I set the foot pedal for the auger adjustment it will initially set in place but as I put the machine in forward to move snow it drops down on the right side. Has anyone else had this problem and if so any help greatly appreciated on suggestions for a fix.


I think db9938 has a good idea; the tension spring that holds the pedal in position may have come disconnected, stretched, etc. Or, there is other missing or worn-out hardware; here's a screen cap of the parts from the shop manual:


----------

